# Seiko 6119 Day/date Change Problem



## omblod (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so be gentle...

Recently picked up my first couple of cheap Seiko automatics including a 6119-8273.

I've noticed a problem with the date change - at around 10:24pm when the date starts to change the hour and minute hands freeze but the second hand continues. If I manually advance beyond 10:24 everythings fine until the day starts to change - then the watch continues to run but slowly until the day change is complete. Unfortunately I can't get the case back open yet so I can't verify the watch contains the correct movement. I _have_ a case opener so I've ordered a case holder as well to see if that helps.

Is this the result of someone, (probably me) attempting to set the day/date between 10pm and 2am when the change is in progress? If so, is this a common problem and is it easily fixable? I'd prefer not to spend too much getting it repaired although it's in good cosmetic condition so I could justify it.

Any help appreciated. Thanks.

PS, I also picked up a 7005-8060 in good condition and I'll post photos of it once I've got it presentable.

Ron.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

omblod said:


> Unfortunately I can't get the case back open yet so I can't verify the watch contains the correct movement.
> 
> I _have_ a case opener so I've ordered a case holder as well to see if that helps.


Speaking of 'freezing' - this thread may help with your case-back problem:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=43953


----------

